# Agility video and ACT



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Here is a video of a run from my last training class with Gracie. I have scheduled her for a trial at the end of the month. She is now 15 months old. Not sure if she is ready, but it is a CPE trial, so a little more forgiving/friendly. We`ll Just approach it as a fun day.

She did an AKC ACT this weekend and qualified once in level one and once in level two. So, no titles but I was pleased with many things. One thing I didn`t expect was her blowing her contacts on the Aframe. Those feet never came close to the yellow, she flew right over. I think she was hyper aroused. She does not do that in class so I was surprised. But all in all, for her first experience in a trial like atmosphere, she did pretty good, considering she is quite a baby dog still, and was really excited by all the the potential doggy friends around her. She is a social butterfly and that is something we need to work on. Unfortunately, I didn’t ask anyone to video us. But here is her last training class 





We need to I work more on weaves and I set up a set of weaves in the basement to do this after watching this video. Just in a couple of days of basement drills, she has made progress. 

So that is my girl and her progress in agility!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow, that looked like a lot of fun. Good luck going forward. Onward! Onward!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

So joyful! Such fun to watch. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Wow?


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Great fun to watch! Thank you for sharing the video. I always look forward to your Gracie updates.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I love the bouncing as she goes leaves the tunnel and goes to the poles She seems like she is having fun.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks all! She does love it and is very bouncy, and fast! I will need to get some good distance work with her as we progress- my old bod can not run as fast as her ?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking good! Agility is so fun!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks Quossum! We do love it.


----------

